# 1st lotion bar ever



## Pepsi Girl (May 5, 2013)

*First ever lotion bar*

Ok thanks to Lolly 58 and Liz Flowers I have now added lotion bars to my addition!! Here is the first batch, I pour into my mini soap bar mold and it worked great!


----------



## chicklet (May 5, 2013)

Those look very smooth and creamy.  I hate lotion, but I love lotion bars.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 5, 2013)

chicklet said:


> Those look very smooth and creamy.  I hate lotion, but I love lotion bars.



So have you made you own?


----------



## dagmar88 (May 6, 2013)

Nice! Have you used them?


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 6, 2013)

There is no going back! What did you make them with Pepsi Girl?


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 6, 2013)

They're so smooth looking!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 6, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Nice! Have you used them?




Yes, I think I'm happy with them but I will have to use it a bit more.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 6, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> There is no going back! What did you make them with Pepsi Girl?



O you are so right!   I used Shea & Cocoa Butter, Sweet Almond Oil, and beeswax with some peppermint EO.  But the cocoa butter really over powered the peppermint so next time I know more EO.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 6, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> O you are so right!   I used Shea & Cocoa Butter, Sweet Almond Oil, and beeswax with some peppermint EO.  But the cocoa butter really over powered the peppermint so next time I know more EO.



Or you could try de-odourised cocoa butter if you don't want to up the E.O. Have you used it yet? how does it feel? The reason I ask is because I am struggling with too much greasiness with my bars at the moment and I'm starting to wonder if its possible to even get a non-greasy bar.


----------



## Badger (May 6, 2013)

Those look lovely!  Well done!


----------



## Shannon_m (May 6, 2013)

Mmm I too am a hater of lotion but a lover of lotion bars. I experimented with my recipe and it didn't turn out so well lol. It's ok and feels great but they're a little bit softer than my previous recipe so even a slight rise in room temp and I think these babies would be too soft or almost melted.


----------



## paillo (May 6, 2013)

You can always remelt them and add a little more cocoa butter or beeswax to harden them up a bit.


----------



## Shannon_m (May 6, 2013)

That's probably what I will do lol.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 6, 2013)

My favorite winter recipe is 1 part Shea, 1 part Cocoa Butter, 1 part Coconut Oil, and 1 part beeswax (I live in N. Indiana, and we get a lot of dry, cold air!).  My other go to recipe that is a bit drier, is 1 part grape seed oil, 1 part coconut oil, and 1 part beeswax.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 6, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Mmm I too am a hater of lotion but a lover of lotion bars. I experimented with my recipe and it didn't turn out so well lol. It's ok and feels great but they're a little bit softer than my previous recipe so even a slight rise in room temp and I think these babies would be too soft or almost melted.




Since it was my 1st time I just did the basic 1/3 butter, 1/3 oil, 1/3 beeswax.
I don't think they are greasy, but every bodies different.  I can tell you I have "mature" skin and it seems to go in nicely.


----------



## chicklet (May 6, 2013)

I've also only made the 1/3 kind - usually I do cocoa butter, coconut oil, and beeswax. Liz the grape seed oil sounds yummy - I'll definitely have to try those. I wonder how hazelnut oil would work?


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 7, 2013)

chicklet said:


> I've also only made the 1/3 kind - usually I do cocoa butter, coconut oil, and beeswax. Liz the grape seed oil sounds yummy - I'll definitely have to try those. I wonder how hazelnut oil would work?



Do it!  You might get Nutella scented bars!!! How good does that sound?


----------



## Lolly58 (May 7, 2013)

Pepsi Girl..those look great!!!  Squeakycleanuk, if you want a non greasy bar leave out the shea and use just a little more oil


----------



## Lilahblossom (May 7, 2013)

Soap Queen has a good recipe also.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 8, 2013)

Lolly58 said:


> Pepsi Girl..those look great!!!  Squeakycleanuk, if you want a non greasy bar leave out the shea and use just a little more oil



Thanks Lolly it was great fun I'm hooked!


----------



## Desert Karen (May 8, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Ok thanks to Lolly 58 and Liz Flowers I have now added lotion bars to my addition!! Here is the first batch, I pour into my mini soap bar mold and it worked great!



Excellent! Do you have a recipe you can share?


----------



## kazmi (May 8, 2013)

Oh boy!  Another thing I'm gonna be adding to my list of things to try ;-)

Your bars look very nice!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 8, 2013)

Desert Karen said:


> Excellent! Do you have a recipe you can share?




Yes we did earlier in the thread,  mine is just 1/3 butters,1/3 oils and a 1/3 beeswax!  Try it, it was fun!


----------



## babysoap (May 8, 2013)

Those look good. Lotion bars are on my to do list.


----------

